# Colorado River monsters



## ColeW (May 22, 2012)

A few pics from this year on the Colorado with good friends having a great time


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

Where do yall put in ? Im looking for a place to put in around La Grange Tx


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Cat1234 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Battery supply*

How many batteries do you need to power all that light ?


----------



## ColeW (May 22, 2012)

I have a 4000 watt generator


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch, congrats!


----------

